# Hi



## TheParisInMe (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here. I have been reading the forums and thought it was time to join to share some of my problems! What's life without problems? :|
Thing is the forum is not letting me post. Is this beceause I've just registered?
Thanks


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi,

One of the mods will be along to help you.

When you are able to post make sure you tell the whole story if you want the best advice.


----------

